# Looking for PAR meter



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

Ive always wanted to check what my LED light readings are in my tank, but don't really want to spend $400 on a meter I will hardly use. Anyone know where I can borrow one for the day?

Thanks!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Shawn @ coral reef shop rent out Para meter. You should give them a call. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

thmh said:


> Shawn @ coral reef shop rent out Para meter. You should give them a call.
> 
> PEWPEW!


Sweet! Thank you soo much!


----------

